# SCP Foundation



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

Most awesome sci-fi fictional orginization website evar.

I don't know how many people here know about this site, but it's amazing. Just click the link if you haven't already.

The SCP Foundation is an organization formed to capture and contain all threats to humanity's existance, and, if needed, destroy said threats.

The various objects and creatures are known as 'SCPs' and each has a number assigned to it. There are a thousand or so different SCPs, from a nigh-invulnerable extradimensional monster to half of a cat.

They're each labeled with a threat level, either Safe, Euclid, or Keter.

Seriously, just click the link.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 1, 2009)

...Torchwood?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

...That doesn't have it's own T.V. series. Yet, anyway.

I'll edit a description into the first ppost, which, in retrospect, I should have done in the first place.


----------



## Vyraura (Oct 1, 2009)

I clicked 'random' and it was pretty funny as hell, what came up. Something about SCP-477-2.


----------



## see ya (Oct 2, 2009)

I made a topic about this a long time ago and no one responded. :(

Anyway, I freaking love this site and some of the things people come up with. Wish I could remember some of the numbers, though.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2009)

My god I love these.

I found it through TVTropes 8D


----------



## Zuu (Oct 2, 2009)

some of these are not very good. but yeah I've read through 'em before.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 2, 2009)

This looks like someone came up with a pretty cool idea which was then swamped by hundreds of people with no notion of quality control.

Still, pretty entertaining for a while.


----------

